# ENGL Savage midi stuff...



## h75119847 (Sep 25, 2012)

okay, here's the story:
i recently bought an used savage and the owner sold it with the engl z7 unit, but no footswitch. I believe that thing has something to do with midi etc... He said that i need a midi controller to switch channels, he said that he used a "midibuddy", but he kept it because he needed it for his new pod hd pro.
i heard that midi heads are capable of using presets, so it would be really cool if with just pressing a pedal i can switch to clean channel with a couple of effects, then press another pedal and switch to the dirty channel with others pedal connected... say... clean with chorus and delay and distorted with an overdrive. also, i will be using a noise gate and a compressor in front of the amp, because i will be using them on all presets or channels... i heard that guitarists like stephen carpenter and the guys from periphery (before they started using the axe fx) did this because you don't have to have a long and noisy pedal chain , but just select the ones that you need with presets...

is this possible? what do i need to buy to do that?


----------



## h75119847 (Sep 29, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Oddkid (Oct 2, 2012)

Would a ground control unit help? I know that's generally used with a midi rack type thing. I don't know if its compatible or not though.


----------



## Oddkid (Oct 2, 2012)

ACCESSORIES

If on their website, maybe that's what you're looking for? It is implied that you can preset things like on a multi effects pedal.


----------



## h75119847 (Oct 6, 2012)

Oddkid said:


> Would a ground control unit help? I know that's generally used with a midi rack type thing. I don't know if its compatible or not though.



thanks! i found that the voodoo lab ground control pro may be what i need


----------



## dbuk01 (Oct 16, 2012)

I use the Z-9 with the invader which is what I'm guessing you're getting at - you just need a midi cable and then to read that manual inside out to figure out how midi settings work with your head. I've just switched to a G system for floor control and am waiting to see how much flexibility this gives me as the Invader needed a replacement EEPROM chip - it wouldn't store midi on more than one bank or remember presets correctly which was very odd!!!

Good luck with the savage


----------

